# Connecting to TiVo using puTTy



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

I connect to my TiVo using Putty (which is an ssh/telnet client equipped with the ability to set up ssh tunnels ans such like).

Whenever I type in a command line command, it seems to send two return key presses with the result that I always end up with two prompts:

bash-2.02# pwd
/var/hack
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02#

Any ideas how to stop this? It's only cosemtic and it doesn't affect the working of the bash session.


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

So does mine (and I never even noticed!)


----------



## Rob Nespor Bellis (Feb 17, 2001)

My guess is that puTTY is set to send CR+LF rather than just CR when you press the enter key. Just change it to CR only 

Rgds,

R.


----------



## worm (Feb 10, 2005)

indeed

one of the option in PuTTY changes this, but I can't for the life of me remember where.

it certainly is there somewhere, becuase I use PuTTY also, and had to turn it off.


----------



## verses (Nov 6, 2002)

Much like PhilG, mine does this too and I too never noticed.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Paperface (Sep 14, 2005)

I think you need to turn off local echo, which I'm not sure how you do in Putty, but I'm sure you can do it.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## verses (Nov 6, 2002)

With echo on...


```
bash-2.02# ppwwdd
/var/tmp
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02#
```
With echo off...


```
bash-2.02# pwd
/var/tmp
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02#
```
I've played with a few 'obvious' settings and can't find anything so far.

Ian


----------



## worm (Feb 10, 2005)

ok - I hopefuly have recreated it.

on the PuTTY settings screen, check the setting for Connection->Telnet and clear 'Return key sends Telnet New Line instead of ^M' (if it is set that is)

this was unset on my 'tivo' profile and causes the double line feed if I set it.

remember to save the settings before opening the connection


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

Excellent - that did the trick.

I was expecting this kind of switch to be in the Terminal settings, not the telnet settings.


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

Nice place to hide it!

TWO happy Putty-ers!


----------

